# Peerless PPB 830870 4" Midrange



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I just replaced my Audax HM100C0 midrange drivers with the Peerless PPB 830870. I knew that the enclosures (4" PVC pipe) were choking the Audax mids because they have such large motors. The lack of space behind the drivers was creating a nasty hollow sound effect. To combat the hollow sound I had to decrease the lower midrange (160-315Hz) and that in turn took a lot of impact out of rock music. The vented enclosure was also making the HM100C0 sound thin. I'm guessing because the vents were located in the dash. I thought that 1.8 xmax would be fine for a midrange but I didn't really know what I was missing.

I haven't gotten a lot of listening time with the 830870s (~1 Hr) and they are probably still breaking in. But so far they are wonderful. They are specially a God sent for my install requirements. The volume of the sealed PVC enclosure is ~1.4 liters and I stuffed it generously with wool. I was able to turn the hi-pass down from 160Hz to 130Hz. Right now I have the mids playing up to 4,000Hz but I haven't had the chance to play around with it. Another plus is that the 830870 has the same basket as the exclusive 4.5" so whenever Tymphany gets around to continuing production I can just swap the drivers.

I was afraid of the dreaded poly sound. And in my direct comparison of the HM100C0 and the 830870 it was obvious that the Audax had more detail and was louder (89dB vs 87dB). Most of the pros for the Audax ended there. The 830870 is a VERY smooth and forgiving driver. I would also characterize the sound as being warm with a very slight hint of the dull poly sound. The lack of distortion is excellent and much better then the HM100C0. The 3mm of xmax is also very refreshing. My go-to song for lower midrange is Korn's "Fake" and the bass guitar was all up in my face. I give the Peerless 830870 2 very big thumbs up!

I'll add more details as the mids get more play time. For now enjoy some pictures.



















Sorry I didn't take more pictures of the build but I was on a roll.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

cant wait to get a chance to audition the system


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice review. I have checked out those speakers since trying the Oz mineral filled polys. I know they are not the same speaker but your description of the Peerless is exactly how I would describe the Oz 4". The poly cones do lack some detail but make up for it with their warm, smooth, and forgiving nature which is a must for aggressive rock. It's a comprimise but not a bad one. They still do quite well with all genres IMO. At least now I have a replacement option if I ever need it. Thanks bro

By the way, I just switched to the 5 1/4" Oz and it is an improvement. They have all the charactoristics of the 4" and can play just as high but with more fullness in the lower midrange/upper midbass.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks. I use to own both the 100CS and 130CS Oz Audio midrangers and I really liked both of them. I think I may have preferred the 830870 over the 100CS though.


Kuztimrodder said:


> By the way, I just switched to the 5 1/4" Oz and it is an improvement. They have all the charactoristics of the 4" and can play just as high but with more fullness in the lower midrange/upper midbass.


Nice. I wish I could move up to a larger midrange but I've already cut the holes in my dash and 5.25" drivers on a shallow dash would not be good.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> Thanks. I use to own both the 100CS and 130CS Oz Audio midrangers and I really liked both of them. I think I may have preferred the 830870 over the 100CS thoug


They be the ones Tyroneshoes turned me on to them. He also said that he loved the 4" and 5 1/4" but the 6.5" pretty much suck except as dedicated midbass. I'd like to here the Peerless if you prefer them over the Oz. I just sent the 100s to be tested in comparison to the Legatia L3s and Dyn MD142s. Maybe we will see the comparison results in here.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice review. Seems Peerless just keeps making good things. Thats awsome they are playing down to 130hz. 

Makes wonder about running an SLS 8", These 4" and HDS tweeter. Might have to give that a try for the price you could put this 3-way front together for.

Where did you pick these up from.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Nice review. Seems Peerless just keeps making good things. Thats awsome they are playing down to 130hz.
> 
> Makes wonder about running an SLS 8", These 4" and HDS tweeter. Might have to give that a try for the price you could put this 3-way front together for.
> 
> Where did you pick these up from.


They're on sale at Madisound for $29 IIRC


----------

